# Anyone for a Challenge



## SketchUp Guru (25 Aug 2009)

Can you draw something like this?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Aug 2009)

No takers, huh? Oh well.


----------



## Philly (26 Aug 2009)

Pretty impressive looking, Dave!
So how's it done?
Philly


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Aug 2009)

Philly":yc2nlqbk said:


> Pretty impressive looking, Dave!



Thank you.



> So how's it done?
> Philly



Got me. I was hoping someone else would tell me. :lol:

Actually I'll have a how-to coming along in a few days.


----------



## Russ (27 Aug 2009)

How about this? 

Do you fancy doing a 7-sided one?

Russ


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Aug 2009)

Nice. Did you draw it in SketchUp?


----------



## Russ (27 Aug 2009)

Thanks

I drew it using Cinema4D. 

Draw a wavy spline to suit then make it solid by extruding etc....
Finally; curve round 360 so both ends meet - copy and paste, then rotate 60 degrees. 

You can download a demo of C4D here http://www.maxon.net/en/downloads.html

Russ


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Aug 2009)

Now do it in SketchUp.


----------



## Russ (27 Aug 2009)

I love a challenge!!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Aug 2009)

Export from C4D or from scratch?


----------



## Russ (27 Aug 2009)




----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Aug 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Aug 2009)

Will that do? It's not as efficient as it should be, unfortunately.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Aug 2009)

Not bad Steve. It's got six humps not five like mine.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Aug 2009)

Dave R":2vuv2m5z said:


> Not bad Steve. It's got six humps not five like mine.



Every one's a critic.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Aug 2009)

Yeah, yeah, yeah.

How was that video?


----------



## Sgian Dubh (28 Aug 2009)

Dave R":3os2ustw said:


> Can you draw something like this?



Will this do? I'm afraid I cheated and used various olde worlde drawing instruments and paper, ha, ha. Slainte.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Aug 2009)

Good work Richard.

I guess I neglected to mention SketchUp at the beginning so it'll do. You do nice work.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (28 Aug 2009)

Dave, I recognised immediately you'd drawn yours in SketchUp for the results of creating drawings in that programme always have a certain 'look' to them. 

I'm very aware of your abilities with SketchUp. I've seen many demonstrations of your excellent representations of objects, room settings and the like in a range of woodworking forums using the programme.

I put my five or ten minute sketch up for comparison with my tongue in my cheek. In this case I was able to draw it very quickly because you provided me with a nicely set out model to copy. It probably would have taken two or three times as long to do if I'd had to dream it up from nothing. Slainte.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Aug 2009)

Yes, there usually is something that makes it evident that a drawing has been done by computer and not be hand. 

I like that you drew it by hand even if it was done tongue-in-cheek. 

I hope no one thinks I post these things to show off my skills with SketchUp. I do them because I hope it will encourage others to stretch and improve their skills.


----------



## xy mosian (26 Sep 2009)

I know this is a little late but if the 'challenge' is still on.
How's this then







xy


----------



## devonwoody (27 Sep 2009)

I could do it in Paint shop pro freehand.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2009)

XY, that's not bad. Just need to correct the face orientation. Would you describe your method?


----------



## xy mosian (27 Sep 2009)

Dave, that is the good? side.

Ok! Sounds daft - ten sided circle
Curve from centre of alternate apex verticles peaking at the ends of intermediate verticles.
Delete original circles, guides etc.
Separate rectangle, for body of ribbon?
Drag to path of curves above and 'Follow me'.
Difficulty I had was in persuading 'Follow Me' to follow the whole path.
I kept getting 'Path not Valid' errors so I had to extrude along more than one path.

Ok! Now tell me how it should be done. Please  . PM if it's a secret.

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2009)

The blue faces are the back faces in your display style.

I'll work up a demo for how I did it.


----------

